# Photos: My beloved baby



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Here are a few very recent photos of my sweet & wonderful :heart:Baby :wub:,
A few of you had asked to see some when I joined recently, & now I've gotten the hang of how to post them :aktion033:. 
{*Now you can probably see why I am hesitant to cut his beautiful long hair --but Baby will probably be getting a modified Korean cut soon. It too easily mats long like this! }

--Sandy


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Baby is beautiful!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Baby is beautiful!!thanks for posting


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Your Baby looks gorgeous! 

I love his beautiful, long hair!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh wow, Baby is gorgeous!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

wowzer a beauty


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

He's gorgeous! I cried a river when I cut Benjamin's hair and I still miss it sometimes but I love his short body, easier on him and on me.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sandy ~~~ BABY is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Baby is beautiful indeed. I am toying with growing out my newly adopted one's hair but nto sure how long we'll make it  I do want her ears long and a top know for sure though.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, what a handsome little guy...I think I'd find it hard to cut his coat too. It is much easier to care for though.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

He really is a beautiful Malt!! Thanks so much for sharing some pictures of him.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sandy,

Baby is so cute! So much hair--just precious!

xo
Kim


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just beautiful, he has a beautiful coat:wub:
are you sure you want to cut his coat, I have thought about putting Maddie in a Korean cut but just can't do it, maybe once it's long and I get tired of grooming her, or when you put new pictures of Baby in his Korean cut:innocent:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thank You! {plus questions}*

_*Thank you so much to all of you at SM who gave Baby compliments! *_
He is our sweet little Baby beautiful on the outside but especially most beautiful on the inside :wub:! He brightens up every day :Sunny Smile:! And I hope Hubby & I do the same thing for him :heart:! 

:ThankYou:I thought I'd say Thank you to you all in 'one group reply' and address everyone at the same time instead of clogging up the thread with 'multiple replies' from me saying basically the same thing over and over again. I'm still not entirely sure what the *'etiquette'* is concerning replies. 
Is it rude 'not' to reply to every person who replies to a thread that I start ??? I don't know if its more rude 'not' to make individual replies or if its more rude to clog up the thread with multiple replies all from me? Is that what the 'multiquote' feature is for?? Is it for answering everyone at once?? I tried using 'multiquote' once but couldn't get the hang of it. I'm kind of new to blogging & not 100% sure how to respond? Does anyone know what the polite way is ?? I want to be polite. Opinions are welcome! 
Thanks!
--Sandy
*{P.S. However I did make some 'individual replies' only to a few certain people who asked me the answer to a specific question they asked me.}*


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Just beautiful, he has a beautiful coat:wub:
> are you sure you want to cut his coat, I have thought about putting Maddie in a Korean cut but just can't do it, maybe once it's long and I get tired of grooming her, or when you put new pictures of Baby in his Korean cut:innocent:


* :heart:Thank you! He is so beautiful on the inside too* :heart::wub:! 
*No, actually I'm very unsure about cutting his coat.* That is something Hubby & I have been struggling to decide. The problem arises when we have to put a harness on him. Hubby & I are very active at times & like to do activities requiring Baby to wear one all day if we are out somewhere with him. The result is horrible matting where the harness was. Also, my Baby doesn't like to be brushed on the front part of his body or head, the front of his body is one of the parts the harness mats up {he is fine with his torso & butt being brushed though.} 

We are torn between practicality and keeping the beautiful naturally growing look which features long flowing locks. He would still be beautiful if we were to cut it but it would be a different effect than the naturally flowing look. So far I still can't bring myself to cut it even though we just spent $$ & bought clippers, scissors, etc. etc. I may chicken out altogether .


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a beautiful BABY!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Your Baby is very handsome & has a beautiful coat! But matting can be an issue with certain textures. Now that Maggie is little older, seems we only get that occasional mat, so not so bad. And I also keep the harness off of her as much as possible!

Whatever you decide, Baby will still be handsome & loved!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhhhh......what a treat for the eyes!!! :wub:

Nothing more beautiful than a maltese in full coat!!!

I can see why you are head over heels in love this this dude. Grooming does get old though...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow.... Absolute Beauty beyond words :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Simply beautiful!!!


----------

